# ATHENS POETRY SLAM



## azimuthios (Nov 4, 2009)

Συγγνώμη που δεν το έγραψα πιο νωρίς, αλλά πιθανόν κάποιοι να γνωρίζετε ήδη ότι διεξάγεται αυτές τις μέρες στην Αθήνα. Προλαβαίνετε να έρθετε απόψε πάντως... 

*ATHENS POETRY SLAM*
_Ανία, οι μέρες σου είναι μετρημένες!_

Το Poetry Slam είναι ένας διαγωνισμός ποίησης, στον οποίο οι συμμετέχοντες απαγγέλουν την πρωτότυπη δουλειά τους, δραματοποιώντας την ταυτόχρονα. Η παράσταση αυτή είναι περιορισμένης διάρκειας (μάξιμουμ 3 λεπτά) και λαμβάνει χώρα ενώπιον τριμελούς κριτικής επιτροπής και του κοινού. 
25 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παράσταση Slam στο Σικάγο, με το ATHENS POETRY SLAM μπαίνει στον χορό οργάνωσης και διεξαγωγής τέτοιων παραστάσεων η και η Eλλάδα, με στόχο να προκαλέσει την ανία και να οδηγήσει την ποίηση πιο πέρα, αναζητώντας νέα μορφή έκφρασης για τους Έλληνες ποιητές. 

Το Athens Poetry Slam θα πραγματοποιηθεί
τη Δευτέρα 2 Νοεμβρίου 2009 στο Barbara’s Food Company, γωνία Μπενάκη και Μεταξά, 
την Τρίτη, 3 Νοεμβρίου στο Café Dasein, Σολωμού 12 και 
την *Τετάρτη 4 Νοεμβρίου στο Café Floral-Books+Coffee, Θεμιστοκλέους 80.*

Στις 7:30 το βράδυ


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα τι είναι ποίηση και παράλληλα δραματοποίηση http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poetry_slam ίσως το γιουτιούμπ να βοηθάει κάπως (εδώ μάλλον συνδυάζει και τραγούδι)

Les Voyages en train - Grand Corps Malade 






J'crois que les histoires d'amour C'est comme les voyages en train
Et quand j'vois tous ces voyageurs parfois j'aimerais en être un
Pourquoi tu crois que tant de gens attendent sur le quai de la gare ?
Pourquoi tu crois qu'on flippe autant d'arriver en retard ?

Les trains démarrent souvent au moment où on s'y attend le moins
Et l'histoire d'amour t'emporte sous l'œil impuissant des témoins
Les témoins c'est tes potes qui te disent au-revoir sur le quai
Et regardent le train s'éloigner avec un sourire inquiet

Toi aussi tu leur fait signe et t'imagines leurs commentaires
Certains pensent que tu te plantes et qu't'as pas les pieds sur terre
Chacun y va de son pronostic sur la durée du voyage
Pour la plupart le train va dérailler dès le premier orage

Le grand amour change forcément ton comportement
Dès le premier jour faut bien choisir ton compartiment
Siège couloir ou contre la vitre y faut trouver la bonne place
Tu choisis quoi ? Une love story d'première ou d'seconde classe ?

Dans les premiers kilomètres tu n'as d'yeux que pour son visage
Tu calcules pas derrière la fenêtre le défilé des paysages
Tu t'sens vivant, tu t'sens léger et tu ne vois pas passer l'heure
T'es tellement bien que t'as presque envie d'embrasser le contrôleur

Mais la magie ne dure qu'un temps et ton histoire bat de l'aile
Toi tu dis qu'tu n'y es pour rien et qu'c'est sa faute à elle
Le ronronnement du train te saoule et chaque virage t'écœure
Faut qu'tu t'lèves que tu marches, tu vas t'dégourdir le cœur

Et le train ralentit c'est d'jà la fin d'ton histoire
En plus t'es comme un con tes potes sont restés à l'autre gare
Tu dis au r'voir à celle que t'appel'ras désormais ton ex
Dans son agenda sur ton nom, elle va passer un coup d'tip-ex

C'est vrai qu'les histoires d'amour c'est comme les voyages en train
Et quand j'vois tous ces voyageurs parfois j'aim'rais en être un
Pourquoi tu crois qu'tant d'gens attendent sur le quai d'la gare ?
Pourquoi tu crois qu'on flippe autant d'arriver en r'tard ?

Pour beaucoup la vie s'résume à essayer d'monter dans l'train
A connaitre ce qu'est l'amour et s'découvrir plein d'entrain
Pour beaucoup l'objectif est d'arriver à la bonne heure
Pour réussir son voyage et avoir accès au bonheur

Il est facile de prendre un train, encore faut-il prendre le bon
Moi chui monté dans deux-trois rames mais c'était pas l'bon wagon
Car les trains sont capricieux et certains son inaccessibles
Et je n'crois pas tout l'temps qu'avec la sncf c'est possible

Il y a ceux pour qui les trains sont toujours en grève
Et leurs histoires d'amour n'existent que dans leurs rêves
Et y ceux qui foncent dans l'premier train sans faire attention
Mais forcément ils descendront déçus à la prochaine station

Y a celles qui flippent de s'engager parce qu'elles sont trop émotives
Pour elles c'est trop risqué d's'accrocher à la locomotive
Et y a les aventuriers qu'enchainent voyage sur voyage
Dès qu'une histoire est terminée, ils attaquent une autre page

Moi après mon seul vrai voyage j'ai souffert pendant des mois
On s'est quittés d'un commun accord mais elle était plus d'accord que moi
Depuis j'traine sur le quai, j'regarde les trains au départ
Y a des portes qui s'ouvrent mais dans une gare j'me sens à part

Y parait qu'les voyages en train finissent mal en général
Si pour toi c'est l'cas accroche-toi et garde le moral
Car une chose est certaine y aura toujours un terminus
Maint'nant tu es prév'nu, la prochaine fois tu prendras l'bus...


----------

